# 2WW - Negative hpt one day early



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

I had ET on 15th July (Day 5). I did a hpt today (Clear Blue) and it was a definate negative. My official blood test at the clinic is not until tomorrow. Is it possible I could still be pregnant or unlikely given that the test was negative.


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi Londongirl

Just wanted to give you some hope and tell you my story. Following IUI i was due to test yesterday (Friday) but tested early on Wednesday and got a negative, then on Friday did the test becasue my clinic said i had to and got a good strong positive. I am bleeding a little but clinic have told me to rest but just wanted to let you know that testing early can sometimes give a false negative. 

Good luck for your test


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks abj - I wont give up till tomorrow!! Good luck with your pregnancy. Rest, rest rest!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi londongirl

just wanted to wish you all the best for your test tomorrow hope its a bfp 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

abj-
Following my DIUI last year, I tested a day early as well, it was a very definate negative. I then tested at the clinic 2 days later (15dpIUI) and it was a very strong positive, so it can and does happen!
Best of luck for tomorrow,

Marie xx


----------

